# SHARPE’S TRAFALGAR (Book Review)



## Danjanou (21 May 2003)

History records that only one person was present at both the battles of Trafalgar and Waterloo. Miguel de Alva served aboard the Principe de Asturius. It was one of the ships in the combined Spanish, French fleet that was defeated by Nelson off the coast of Spain in 1805. 

Years later the Spanish switched sides and became a British ally after France invaded Spain. Alva had by then become an officer in the Spanish Army and was assigned as a liaison officer on the staff of Sir Arthur Wellesley the commander of the Anglo-Spanish forces. Wellesley found Alva an invaluable aide. 

Years later Alva had been promoted to serve as the Spanish ambassador to the Netherlands. When Wellesley was named commander of the Anglo Allied army ordered to prevent Napoleon‘s invasion of the Low Countries, his old aide rode to join him. Alva didn‘t need to be on the field at Waterloo, but he chose to be and once again was of great service to his old commander. 

Writers of historical fiction are allowed certain small liberties with historical facts. Bernard Cornwell has therefore decided that it was possible that more than one person could have been present at both battles. If that is plausible then it is equally plausible that his literary hero Richard Sharpe could have been present at both places. 

It is 1805 and Ensign Sharpe is on his way home to England. His service in India has come to an end. He is joining a new regiment The 95th Rifles, and although he doesn‘t know it yet this act will forever change his fortune. 

That is years in the future though and his immediate concern is getting home. The bureaucracy of the time has insured he must find his own way there. Sharpe has therefore booked passage on a homeward bound East Indiaman, the Calliope. 

On this voyage he will discover among his fellow travellers an old enemy. On the passenger list is the wily Anthony Pohlmann late Warlord General of the Mahattras, now fleeing India incognito. Sharpe chooses to keep his identity a secret out of respect for his old foe. 

There are new enemies aboard as well, Lord William Hale and his dangerous social climbing clerk Malachi Braithwaite. Even the Captain of the Calliope, Captain Peculiar Cromwell is a potential threat. If this is not enough their ship is being hunted by the French raider Revenant, commanded by the very capable Captain Louis Montmorin. 

Sharpe is not alone though. He has new friends and allies, most notably Major Arthur Dalton a fellow passenger and admirer of Sharpe‘s prowess on the battlefield. There is also Captain Joel Chase of the Royal Navy warship Pucelle. 

Chase owes Sharpe a debt of honour and it is one he is more than willing to pay. Finally there is of course a lady to woo during the passage. The charming Lady Grace, wife of Lord Hale. 

Sharpe‘s Trafalgar is bit of a departure from the rest of the series. Aside from a brief prologue, it is set entirely at sea. Sharpe has been on ships before, in "Sharpe‘s Siege," and "Sharpe‘s Devil." He‘s even fought a battle at sea in the later. They are nothing like this one though. 

First he must take part in a battle between the Calliope and the Revenant that will see him become a French prisoner. Next a personal duel to preserve the honour of Lady Grace. Then an attempt at sabotaging the ship so the British can recapture it. 

A second boarding of the ship to return it to British hands follows. Finally there is a daring chase aboard the Pucelle to catch Pohlmann and a French Agent travelling with him on the Revenant. This culminates with both ships joining their respective fleets off of Cape Trafalgar. 

On the eve of the battle Sharpe, now pressed into service with the Royal Marine contingent on the Pucelle will meet Nelson. Later he will find himself in the thick of the battle. Proving to all around that on land or sea, Sharpe is a warrior born. 

Cornwall has again done extensive research for this novel. Every aspect of life aboard a nineteenth century sailing vessel is covered. There are the social distinctions aboard ship and the techniques used in both sailing and later fighting such a vessel. 

Again he easily mingles real life characters with his own fictitious creations in a seamless manner. The Sharpe series has been compared favourably with both Hornblower and the Patrick Aubrey series. A sort of an Army equivalent. 

In this one Cornwell, and Sharpe, move into the competition’s field so to speak. They do it well, which should come as no surprise to fans of the series. Sharpe as always saves the day, and gets the girl, which, as it should be. At the end he‘ll lose her, because there is always another battle over the hill and far away.


----------

